# My buddy got deca as part of his trt



## Texan69 (Feb 27, 2019)

A guy I know just mentioned he gets deca and a peptide prescribed to him from his urologist as part of his TRT.
he gets 2cc of test and 1cc if deca weekly and also got a peptide for mass gain not sure which one it was though 
is this common? He is in his 30’s fit and has had low test for a few years 
never heard of anyone getting deca in their TRT regimen from an MD. Curious to see what y’all say


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 27, 2019)

Common? Absolutely not. 

Unless you see prescriptions for those things, I'm not buying it. He's on a cycle and is trying to dodge the question.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 27, 2019)

Lucky **** but that sounds odd. Usually only a clinic would do this


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2019)

Sorry don't buy it. He goes to a clinic. There's not a "legit" urologist or endo in the country that would prescribe nandy to a trt patient.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 27, 2019)

I know clinics that prescribe deca and sermorelin.  Clinics still have MDs.  You sure he's not going through a clinic?

Even then 2 cc's of test is not trt, that's a entry level cycle.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I know clinics that prescribe deca and sermorelin.  Clinics still have MDs.  You sure he's not going through a clinic?
> 
> Even then 2 cc's of test is not trt, that's a entry level cycle.



That's what I'm saying. They are the trt version of pill mills.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 27, 2019)

Longevity clinics commonly prescribe medicines using an "off label" protocol.  Nothing illegal about it....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 27, 2019)

You're missing the point I'm making. And endo or urologist that your primary care Dr refers you to isn't prescribing deca or semorelin or var or drol. That's done at self pay clinics. And it's not illegal. You just have to pay for it out of pocket.


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 28, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I know clinics that prescribe deca and sermorelin.  Clinics still have MDs.  You sure he's not going through a clinic?
> 
> Even then 2 cc's of test is not trt, that's a entry level cycle.



Exactly what I thought 
that has gotta get his levels over 1500 or close too. Most guys I’ve talked to max trt is 1cc a week


----------



## Texan69 (Feb 28, 2019)

He says the deca is for shoulder pain from a shoulder injury


----------



## Jin (Feb 28, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> He says the deca is for shoulder pain from a shoulder injury



Is the deca bio identical? If not then it’s not real trt.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 28, 2019)

buddied up with a walgreens pharmacist that i was getting test from late night early morning hours when the place was dead 

we looked up nandrolone decanoate one night & he said it was around 350 dollars a 10ml vial but was no longer available


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 28, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> That's what I'm saying. They are the trt version of pill mills.



Exactly.  There are trt clinics that function the same as pill mills.  I've read Florida is one of the hot spots for this.  Retired docs are hired and just write scripts  until they get nailed, then the place just hires another one.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 28, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I know clinics that prescribe deca and sermorelin.  Clinics still have MDs.  You sure he's not going through a clinic?
> 
> Even then 2 cc's of test is not trt, that's a entry level cycle.



I have heard Mast also as trt


----------



## j2048b (Mar 1, 2019)

i can get deca from my clinic.... and xandrolone, and gh, and and and IF I WANT a 2nd mortgage


----------

